
Show HN: I build a website for picking Chinese names - noootown
https://pikaname.com/
======
noootown
Hello, I notice that many people like to have Chinese characters tattoo on
their body. However, they don't know the real meaning and the culture behind
those characters. Therefore, as a native speaker, I build a website for
picking Chinese names called Pikaname.

Behind the scenes, we have native Mandarin speakers pick the most suitable
name for you base on your preference. We pick names from traditional chinese
characters, which we think has kept the beauty and full meanings of Chinese
culture. Thanks for reading and we hope that we could pick a great Chinese
name for you :)

~~~
darrenwestall
Your website doesn’t portray the problem you’re solving. You sell it better
here.

Pikaname - stopping embarrassing tattoos.

Have you ever had a friend who got a “cool” Chinese tattoo only to find out
later it meant “toilet”? Don’t be that guy. For just $5, a native speaker will
choose the best Chinese name for you, based on you and provide a full
explanation of its origins.

—-

I’d then market to tattoo shops as an add-on service and give them a cut ($1
per transaction).

Build them a portal they can log into with a customer, branded to them, and
provide the report with the shops branding too - you’ll have an army of sales
people every day if you invest a little further in your tech and market it
smartly.

~~~
noootown
I see, thanks for your idea, it's really helpful!!!

------
soulchild37
Hah nice one, Chinese native here as well. I think giving a few samples (with
input english name and output chinese name + pronunciation/meaning) might give
more confidence and perhaps more conversion.

~~~
noootown
I think the toilet example is quite realistic, thanks for your guys help!

